# Soon...



## Jackull (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I was hesitating to post my piece here as there are so many hardcore composer who wear several hats in this forum. On the other hand I'll figure that this guys are the same guys that will help each others further improves with their creative inputs. So, here's my first post of my composition. I use the Opus lib... still fiddling around with the spacing & eq of the instruments. Any comments & suggestions are welcome. 

http://www.aldoral.com/sharedfiles/Soon.mp3 (Soon) - "I'm also tweaking with the title..." :wink:

Thank you
jackULL


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 27, 2005)

dont know why your hesitant to post that, it twas quite good!

hmm helpful comments..hmm

Watch those close low harmonies (3rds maybe?) at around 1 minute. somewhat clashes but i guess thats the point too.

i would really crescendo at 1:08 into the climax, make it last maybe 4-5 seconds. Then maybe even repeat the climax, because it seems to end too soon.

great job, please keep posting! :D


----------



## Jackull (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Evan for taking the time to listen to my piece. 
Yeah, I was actually cautious & aware about those low intervals. That was actually the lowest intervals allowed "in theory" (LIL - low interval limit). I kinda like that sound. And I maybe rushing the piece & immediately make a short climax. I agree with you that I should make it a little more crescendos towards the end. Thanks for the comments.

jackULL


----------



## rJames (Sep 27, 2005)

You're getting a handle on Opus 1. You've got a lot of stuff going on. I like it but I can't put my finger on what it is about the orchestration that doesn't sound right. Too much going on (look who's talking) Listened twice and the major thing that strikes me is that the two halves could be different songs.

It makes it tougher to add a lot of stuff when you have a ground motive going like that. 

Keep it up.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 27, 2005)

I like this. I think the orchestration is quite nice. It sounds like a film cue. So as far as anything changing, if it was for picture of course it may fit perfect the way it is. Sometimes you don't have the luxury of repeating a crescendo if the picture don't warrant it. Listening music is different.
I like the flute stuff a lot.
Nice job and use of Opus. 
Cheers,
J


----------



## PaulR (Sep 28, 2005)

I think that's pretty good.

A couple of smoothing out of some of the string transitions maybe - mess around with the velocities perhaps.

Anyway, not bad at all.

Many thanks.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 28, 2005)

I like it JackULL. Only thing I can hear that needs any attention are the strings at :52 -. They have a little of that 'sample sucking' sound. Mix up the articulations a tad - it will be just fine.

Keep em coming


----------



## Jackull (Sep 28, 2005)

> rjames....You're getting a handle on Opus 1. You've got a lot of stuff going on. I like it but I can't put my finger on what it is about the orchestration that doesn't sound right. Too much going on (look who's talking) Listened twice and the major thing that strikes me is that the two halves could be different songs.
> It makes it tougher to add a lot of stuff when you have a ground motive going like that.


It's a bit difficult handling this lib specially the brass, but I think once you find that sweet spot it sounds amazing because you can manipulate the space which I am trying to work at. Regarding too much going on, I think you're infectious  basically too much freedom on filling up the notes. I always write with contrasting sections so I could break it up & develop it later when I get the chance. Thanks rjames for the comments with your little secret...



> Dr. Quest... I like this. I think the orchestration is quite nice. It sounds like a film cue. So as far as anything changing, if it was for picture of course it may fit perfect the way it is. Sometimes you don't have the luxury of repeating a crescendo if the picture don't warrant it. Listening music is different.
> I like the flute stuff a lot.
> Nice job and use of Opus


Appreciate your comments. Yes, I was thinking that this piece might fit in a film cue as well as a practice for myself in terms of midi orchestration. I also lighten up the piece by using those of Flute runs.



> To PaulR & Rob Elliot...


I totally agreed with you guys regarding the strings transitions. At that point sometimes it feels or sounds ok but not I'm totally sure. That's why a fresh ears with a different perspective will clear things up. Thanks for listening.

And I appreciate all of your comments, suggestions & insights guys. Hopefully, on my next tweak piece I will be more aware & focus a bit with a better title too 


jackULL


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi jackULL,

There are nice ideas in the piece. It seems you are asking somewhat about orchestration but more on how to improve mixing. I am hearing some depth on instruments but not enough spacing. The high winds sound like they are straight down the middle. I would pan the flute further left. also there are a few ways to do the ground motive type runs. when you solo them do they sound real or mechanical. if they sound mechanical you can alter velocity a little or if you are using staccato lets say for flutes you can alternate with the perf-leg for more variation. It is not an exact science and experimenting between techniques will help with your results. It is a drag that we can't choose just one patch a play but that is a reality with commercial sample libs unless you want to create your own KS patches in GS or K2. I have not done this yet, but it is a consideration.

One more thing....flute glisses...good idea....hard to pull off convincingly. I forget, are there runs in Opus for flutes? they can be time compressed to make realistic gliss's. If not i might try covering them with a harp gliss at the same time and or a percussion instrument...cymbal or mallet.


----------



## Jackull (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Craig,

Your comments & suggestions are highly appreciated. I'll try & change a bit some of the parts, hopefully won't run out of RAM  since I have not tried KS in my K2.
I'm not sure if there are flutes or ww gliss with opus. I used whatever patch in there for single note & yes it's also kinda hard to make it sound real. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll see if I can make it sound a bit better.

jackULL


----------



## His Frogness (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Jackull,

Great composition. You're way out of my league so I couldn't offer any suggestions in that department.

You can hear that trumpet stacc in the very first note of the piece, but the trumpet is either not doubling with the strings or the strings are overtaking the trumpet. Whatever the case, I really want to hear more higher ranged brass timbres in those accents. It's a very intense piece and because you hear that trumpet so well on the very first accent, the intensity kind of dies a little when it continues and that brass timbre is no longer there, or hidden in the mix.

My opinion is completely on the aesthetical level, and I could not stress enough that I really don't know what I'm talking about  

It's a great sounding piece of music though. Really. Good job.


----------



## Jackull (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello Frogness,

That's a good observation, unfortunately my trumpet lib is just hard to mess around & still a challenge to me, otherwise I'll just hire a good trumpet player   
It's always good to have other ears to listen to your music & I appreciate that you take the time to listen to my piece. Sometimes I playback my piece to a friend's 8 year old boy brother and see his reactions...you'll be surprise....

jackULL


----------



## gugliel (Oct 2, 2005)

Soon sounds good; there are a few notes in the faster voices that sound to me like accidents, adding to blur but not really appropriate. If they were cleared up, maybe the clarity of what is there would give you new ideas to go forward with. Just a thought ...


----------



## Jackull (Oct 2, 2005)

Gugliel,

I'm not totally sure which part are you mentioning as faster voices that is adding the blur. I'm probably getting deaf by now . Maybe you could point it out which section & thanks for taking the time in listening as well as your comments.

cheers,
jackULL


----------



## Jackull (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh... Thanks a lot mjFijman. 
wow your avatar rocks.... :x Can we make that an emoticons? I think you're a friend of Tob, but I guessed he calm down a bit 

jackULL


----------

